# Sustituir integrado amplificador HA-1370



## manucarrilero (Nov 3, 2012)

Buenas, se me ha rato un integrado amplificador de un equipo antiguo. El integrado es el ha1370 (0H4 pone arriba, no se si tambien indica algo). 
¿Es bueno este integrado?
¿Lo cambio por el mismo o cambio los dos por otro que me recomendeis y sea compatible?El viejo que funciona debería cambiarlo tambien o no tiene porqué romperse?
¿Donde puedo encontrar un repuesto en valencia/españa?

He buscado por el foro y no he encontrado nada sobre este integrado.
Un saludo. Y muchas gracias de antemano.

P.D. A decir verdad no estoy 100% seguro de que sea el integrado lo que ha muerto porque a simple vista no se ve nada raro, pero si que es seguro que el integrado tiene ese olor a circuito frito y tras ina subida de volumen se escuchó como un petardito y ya no saca nada de audio por ese canal.

Añado unas fotos:











También añado que leido por la web que puedo sustituirlo por el HA1350S o el UPC1188H. ¿Opinión?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2012)

HA1370 = HA1350S = UPC1188H = HA1397 = M51106L = ECG1724

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2012)

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores?&#espana


----------



## manucarrilero (Nov 4, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> HA1370 = HA1350S = UPC1188H = HA1397 = M51106L = ECG1724
> 
> Saludos !



Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, ¿alguna recomendación entre estos integrados? ¿son todos iguales en calidad y especificaciones?
Lo que si que he visto por el datasheet es que el que tengo tiene 12 pines y los otros dos que comenté tienen 10. ¿Es correcto?


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9756494/Cosas%20para%20enviar/Ampli/ha1397.pdf

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9756494/Cosas%20para%20enviar/Ampli/HA1350S.pdf


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9756494/Cosas%20para%20enviar/Ampli/UPC1188H.pdf



Fogonazo dijo:


> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores?&#espana



Muchas Gracias Fogonazo, sabía que existía este listado pero no lo encontraba.


----------



## manucarrilero (Nov 4, 2012)

¿Y sobre mi duda de si cambiar solo el averiado o cambiar tambien el otro? ¿Es recomendable/necesario?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2012)

Tenés que bajarte los datasheets y confirmarlo


----------

